# Lake Linden



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2016)

Bosh Brewing Co.
Lake Linden, Michigan.
1874-1934 under varied names.

I am not familiar with 
this exact type of stopper.

Lake Linden is waaay up
in the U.P.of Michigan.

It's nice to find it bailed.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 20, 2016)

Stopper held up well, considering it's age!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 21, 2016)

There is actually a major split cutting its stopper in half, with half of what holds the rim of it to the plug ripped off. I merely hid that in how I took photos. It crumbles easily, too. LOL.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 21, 2016)

Very cool! Love Michigan stuff.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 21, 2016)

It's the best.


----------

